
Show HN: Q&A – an app for video Q&A on Twitter - shibendu
http://www.qnawith.co/intro.html
======
shibendu
Q&A is a fast and easy way to host video question & answer session with your
large number of twitter followers.

Format of Q&A:

• Your followers will ask questions in text & upvote others' questions

• You will get a feed of questions sorted by upvotes. Swipe left to answer a
question with a video.

